# Buy my own harness?



## shatbox (Feb 22, 2010)

Is it worth it to buy my own harness? I do a lot of work at places that either don't supply them or have really old ones. I heard I should cover my a** and not buy my own in the event of equipment failure. What do you think? I was looking at a Sapsis ProPlus.

sBox


----------



## Footer (Feb 22, 2010)

If you are an employee, your employer should supply you with whatever fall arrest gear you need to do your job along with the training to use that equipment properly. If you are being 1099ed, it is your responsibility to provide your own safety equipment. A full fall arrest plan should be in place, including a rescue plan beyond calling the fire dept. to get that person back on the ground safely. 

There are instances where using your own safety equipment can cause you to lose coverage from your work place. Ideally you want the employer to be completely responsible for your safety. That way, if a piece fails, its not your fault, its the employers. However, if a piece of fall arrest gear fails, you probably won't be around anymore to argue on your behalf. 

It is fairly common practice in our industry for people to own their own harness. This is usually due to comfort concerns. Rarely are the employer supplied ones anything more then the minimum required harness, therefore they are usually pretty uncomfortable. 

If you are not being provided with anything, I would urge you to talk to your employer about it. Odds are more needs to be put in then just harness. You need to be sure you have proper anchors and arrest lines. You will also need to receive training on the gear and develop a rescue plan. 

I own my own harness and use it at work. I use my company's lanyard with the harness. Like I said before, I don't really care if I am covered or not if the harness fails, because I won't be around it the harness fails. The few places I have to use it in I am usually in it for many hours so the comfort thing is big. I own an MSA Riggers/Rescue harness and love it.

All in all, I would rather see someone use their own harness then nothing at all. The law is on your side. If you feel you need one, you should be provided with it. However, don't get yourself killed because your employer won't provide you with one. 

Also, with the really old harness... Harness certifications from most manufactures are no more then 5 years, no matter what. So, the old crusty, rusty harnesses should be replaced.


----------



## shatbox (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow. What a great answer. Thanks for your post.

sBox


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 22, 2010)

I own my own DBI/SALA ExoFit Crossover harness. I love the quick clasps, comfort, etc. It's a really nice harness. And yes harnesses usually are trash after 5 years. Some manufacturers have a provision that you can send them to be "re-certified" at certain points in time.

Your employer really should supply you with legal working harnesses. Saves you the money rather than spending your own really.

When I do spend a lot of time in a harness, I appreciate having a REALLY good one however. It's a personal decision. I've decided to pay the cash to have my own harness (which I can use for personal things, other jobs, etc).

As said before however your employer has the responsibility of supplying any safety equipment you need to safely and legally do your job.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 22, 2010)

it is sad to see just how much our legal orientation has made us look at things in different ways.

When I sky dive I want to pack my own shoot, when I scuba dive I want to use my own regulator. It's my life and my safety, my orientation is not how much my husband may or may not collect for my estate for someone supplying faulty equipment. 

So IMHO things that directly effect my personal safety to the point of very serious injury or death I want to PERSONALLY KNOW their condition.

Sharyn


----------



## Footer (Feb 22, 2010)

SHARYNF said:


> It's my life and my safety, my orientation is not how much my husband may or may not collect for my estate for someone supplying faulty equipment.
> 
> So IMHO things that directly effect my personal safety to the point of very serious injury or death I want to PERSONALLY KNOW their condition.



My opinion as well. I would rather be alive and broke then be dead and have my wife be a millionaire (she might disagree....). I know my own harness inside and out. I know how it should fit and how it works. If something is wrong with it, I will know. 

Many places that do a lot of rigging work and are responsible will buy a harness for each employee. Each employee only wears their own harness. They are then routinely inspected by a 3rd person. That is the way it should be done. The harnesses that are kept in a drawer that 20 different people wear over the course of a year are the ones I a weary of.

BTW, if you want the harness I spoke about above, it can be purchases here. Its kind of hard to find, only a few places carry it. Also, if you are going to get your own harness I would go into your local industry safety store and get fitted. If you are near an industrial area, there should be a store near there. You want somewhere that has a large selection on harnesses and can get one for you that will not only fit you but do what you need it to do.


----------



## shatbox (Feb 23, 2010)

UPDATE: Well, now that I brought up the issue with my employer and it looks like I will probably buy my own. Most of us are being, as it turns out, 1099ed to reduce costs. Perhaps I'll start a new thread on this, although it has been barely covered here. 

It would be nice to have my own. Are lanyards subject to the 5 year rule or anything like it? The ones there are at least 10 y/o. I'm also thinking, from the thread posted above, that I will have to pay more for taxes and will not get much back in the way of deductions. Time to talk to the tax man.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 23, 2010)

the IRS is getting more picky on 1099 vs employee.

it is more on the employer side of things that the cost is higher, they are then responsible for social security employer contribution, unemployment and workmen comp

It has very little to do with your "deductions" Since on a 1099 you are paid the gross amount, you are responsible for paying your own FedWitholding tax but if you were an employee you would have this taken from your gross by the employer

it is a gray area that the IRS and states is trying to gain more control of

Sharyn


----------



## Footer (Feb 23, 2010)

Any fall arrest gear has a 5 year life span with the exception of steel lifelines that are installed into a building. If it is on your body or is what attaches your body to an anchor, it should not be any more then 5 years old. 

Sorry that you are in that situation with the 1099 stuff. Always remember that you have 0 workplace protection. You are a freelancer. Hopefully you have healthcare from outside of the company. Don't get yourself hurt. Protect yourself and say no to unsafe practices. Also, if you are doing hazardous work, you might want to start pushing for hazard pay. There is a reason riggers make around 30% more in most union halls. 

I am not a big proponent of unions, however unions were made just for this reason. Not only are you getting screwed on your taxes, but you are getting screwed if/when you get hurt.


----------



## Lotos (Feb 23, 2010)

Footer said:


> I own my own harness and use it at work. I use my company's lanyard with the harness. Like I said before, I don't really care if I am covered or not if the harness fails, because I won't be around it the harness fails. The few places I have to use it in I am usually in it for many hours so the comfort thing is big. I own an MSA Riggers/Rescue harness and love it.


 
+1 for the MSA Riggers/Rescue harness.

At the end of the day, buy one you like, that fits your budget, and provides the protection you need... Comfort is usually my main concern with harnesses, which is why I like to own my own.


----------

